# is there any VCDS tricks for 2012 Beetle ??



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

hi 
is there any VCDS mods that i can do withthe 2012 beetle ?


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

PooLeArMor said:


> hi
> is there any VCDS mods that i can do withthe 2012 beetle ?


Pardon my ignorance but what is VCDS? I am new to the Beetle forums and need some educating.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

http://www.ross-tech.com/

Diagnostic Software for Audi/VW..


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

It's a Volkswagen. There are going to be VCDS tricks.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Not too much yet, they are still figuring out the codes. I was able to get the windows to go down with the key fob though

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

So far I've only been able to do the windows up/down with the key fob (which usually dont work because of the window issues) and DRLs off. Everything else wouldn't work last I tried to vag-com it, but the guy said to try again later and more stuff should be available


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdub10golf said:


> So far I've only been able to do the windows up/down with the key fob (which usually dont work because of the window issues) and DRLs off. Everything else wouldn't work last I tried to vag-com it, but the guy said to try again later and more stuff should be available


How did you turn of drls? I can't find it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

FYI, you don't need to vag-com for turning off DRLs. Remove fuse 6 from the fuse box that lives behind the driver's side storage compartment.

GTarr


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GTarr said:


> FYI, you don't need to vag-com for turning off DRLs. Remove fuse 6 from the fuse box that lives behind the driver's side storage compartment.
> 
> GTarr


Yea rather not take a fuse out if I can just disable it in vag com. Does that fuse control anything else in the car?


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Yea rather not take a fuse out if I can just disable it in vag com. Does that fuse control anything else in the car?


And I'd rather pull a fuse than mess around with vag-com, but then I _am_ a hardware guy.  I originally found the suggestion via one of the rosstech people over in the vag-com forum, so I don't think there's any unintended side effects. You could ask them, but they probably won't answer you unless you have a vag-com (seems to be the ground rules over there, which is why I haven't posted anything over there). I haven't driven around w/o the fuse, I only tried it to make sure I could turn them off at the drive-in.

GTarr


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

GTarr said:


> FYI, you don't need to vag-com for turning off DRLs. Remove fuse 6 from the fuse box that lives behind the driver's side storage compartment.
> 
> GTarr


i rahter to have DRL since i have LEDs wahaha


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

How about disabling ESP/traction control?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chillout said:


> How about disabling ESP/traction control?


You have to buy the button kit from USP to disable it, it can't be done through VCDS.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

I got myself a cable, but not much to be set on the beetle yet... the labelfiles don't seem to be up to date yet.. 

staging doesnt seem to be possible yet in the instruments section. i would love to enable the usa style lights on the front side, my indicators permanently on. maybe someone can post a copy of their central electrics long settings?


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

memory heat position for the seats and turn off the door chime when its open


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

the most I want is unlock both doors at the same time.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

the changes on the beetle take much more trial and error than the simple setup on the gti.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I wish these cars had the under dash lights so I could see the floor at night.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

PooLeArMor said:


> the most I want is unlock both doors at the same time.


 One of the first things I did, I'll never understand why they just do the driver's side first.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

I still haven't vag com'd it. It's honestly a pain in the ass. I bent my pin and got the DRLS off. Saved me from buying a euro switch lol.

What I don't understand is why is it taking Ross tech so long? Aren't the base ecu's the same thing as the other non mk6 gti mfd's? 

I'm not buying a euro switch unless I can have that fog only feature.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

What happened to all of the pics in this thread?


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

drtechy said:


> One of the first things I did, I'll never understand why they just do the driver's side first.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


 

how u did it ??? did u do it with the lastest verion of the VCDs?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

PooLeArMor said:


> how u did it ??? did u do it with the lastest verion of the VCDs?


 Pretty sure this is the setting I changed. It's in central electric, adaption, and channel 6 as shown.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> One of the first things I did, I'll never understand why they just do the driver's side first.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


 It's a "safety" feature called progressive locking... If you're by yourself and you unlock the door someone could get in on the passenger side vs if it only unlocks the driver, you have to intentionally unlock the other door to let someone in


----------



## Rho42 (Feb 8, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> It's a "safety" feature called progressive locking... If you're by yourself and you unlock the door someone could get in on the passenger side vs if it only unlocks the driver, you have to intentionally unlock the other door to let someone in


 Passengers don't understand. I'm not locked in the car with them. They're locked in the car with me!


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

just play around with the long code 2 you can do lots of stuff :beer::wave:


----------



## geek65535 (Apr 3, 2013)

*lights off on lock?*

I just moved from a 2011 Sportwagen to the 2013 Beetle (so glad to be back in a Beetle).
I left the lights on in the Sportwagen all the time because when I set the alarm, all the lights would go off. But on the Beetle, the running lights stay on when I do that.
Does anyone know of a way to change that behavior? I've got a VAG-COM, and have gone through the settings, but I haven't found anything that appears to be related to this.

I really want to change this behavior because 1) It's really convenient to never have to turn the lights off (I don't mind them on during the day--"lights on for safety"), and 2) I've nearly left them on overnight twice already, and I've only had the car for a week. 8-(


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

brycecube said:


> just play around with the long code 2 you can do lots of stuff :beer::wave:


How to Disable door open chime
Go to 17 - Instruments
Click on Code
Go to long coding helper
You will see a pull-down menu for bits 4-7 which allows you to change the country code for the instrument cluster. It is currently set to US. Change it to GB/UK.
Exit out and click Do It.
When your done go back into your MFI and change the units of measurements back to US units (mpg,degrees F and 24 hour clock).


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

geek65535 said:


> I just moved from a 2011 Sportwagen to the 2013 Beetle (so glad to be back in a Beetle).
> I left the lights on in the Sportwagen all the time because when I set the alarm, all the lights would go off. But on the Beetle, the running lights stay on when I do that.
> Does anyone know of a way to change that behavior? I've got a VAG-COM, and have gone through the settings, but I haven't found anything that appears to be related to this.
> 
> I really want to change this behavior because 1) It's really convenient to never have to turn the lights off (I don't mind them on during the day--"lights on for safety"), and 2) I've nearly left them on overnight twice already, and I've only had the car for a week. 8-(


Not sure you can...my JSW doesn't do this...


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

can the seat belt chimes be disabled?

Mostly because my dog doesn't care for the seat belt


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Did the locks and unlocking both doors.
Changed comfort signals to 5 blinks.
Did windows up, and down with remote.
Disabled my tpms my wheels don't have them.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> can the seat belt chimes be disabled?
> 
> Mostly because my dog doesn't care for the seat belt


 yes its in 17 instrument


----------



## SimonL (Oct 13, 2012)

Jedidub said:


> Did the locks and unlocking both doors.
> Changed comfort signals to 5 blinks.
> Did windows up, and down with remote.
> Disabled my tpms my wheels don't have them.



When you say your wheels don't have TPMS do you mean pressure sensors inside the wheels that communicate the tyre pressure back to the car using radio?

I know some manufacturers use these but VW uses the ABS computer. This monitors differences in rotational speeds between the wheels and any big difference is used to flag up a possible flat. Not as accurate as the pressure sensors but cheaper and should work with all wheels.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

SimonL said:


> When you say your wheels don't have TPMS do you mean pressure sensors inside the wheels that communicate the tyre pressure back to the car using radio?
> 
> I know some manufacturers use these but VW uses the ABS computer. This monitors differences in rotational speeds between the wheels and any big difference is used to flag up a possible flat. Not as accurate as the pressure sensors but cheaper and should work with all wheels.



simonl is correct vw stopped using the sensor inside the wheel they are using the abs computer.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

hopefully some tricks come out for the convertible. I saw a VW demo video on the top going down WITHOUT the windows having fully retracted. The windows went down half way then the top went down. I am also hoping for push and forget top operation, holding the button is not always fun when you have a stick shift


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm gathering all the vcds things in one clear topic:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6040762-HOWTO-Beetle-VCDS-Vagcom-tricks


----------

